# Guide: TT 8S - Bi xenon Headlights to Full LED



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

Guide: Bi xenon Headlights to Full LED

I leave here a brief guide for those interested in converting Bi Xenon headlights to Full LED (not Matrix)

In my research I noticed many audi owners, initiating similar conversions and hitting a lack of basic information about the modifications and parameters involved.

Conversion performed on the TT 8S, however much can be applied to other Audi / VW / PORSCHE recent models that use the LED headlight control module 4H4907357E / 7PP941472J.

*Caution: Nor should it be attempted or carried out by anyone who has no knowledge and affinity with extensive modifications. This is not a trivial thing, it involves relatively expensive components, few people will be able to help if something goes wrong, besides that if done poorly it will put the vehicle's safety at risk. To serve as a basis for those who really think they are capable.*

However, gathering the right conditions, courage, and tools can be done successfully in a few hours.

*You will need*
FULL LED headlights (with the 7PP941472J module) , AFS control module (4H4907357E), headlight connectors (male/female) and some wires to be routed from inside the vehicle to the headlights

===============================
*Electric*
===============================

*Headlights*
It will be necessary to change the wiring of the headlight connectors, I recommend that you purchase two pairs of connectors (male / female) and make an adapter. Making it possible to revert. 









*Control module 55 - (AFS -J745-)*
Replacement will be required, use 4H4 907 357 E


















*Headlight wiring diagram (Xenon / Led):*









You will need to take 3 new wires for each headlamp:
-Can High - From control module 4H4907357E
-Can Low - From control module 4H4907357E
-Positive (+) - place two new terminals and fuses (L / R) in the inner fuse box.

===============================
*Coding*
===============================

*09 - (BCM)*
--------------------------------------------
Long code:
Byte 2: 5D
Byte 6: 06

Adaptations
Blinker vorne (Arrow Indicator)
ENG116936-ENG115873-Leuchte 0 BLK VL B36-Lasttyp 0 new value>> 33 - LED-Modul Blinkleuchten
ENG116937-ENG115892-Leuchte1BLK VRB20-Lasttyp 1 new value>> 33 - LED-Modul Blinkleuchten

nicht genutzt (xenon shutter)
ENG116946-ENG116062-Leuchte10SHUTTER LB23-Lasttyp 10 new value>> nicht aktiv (not active)
ENG116947-ENG116081-Leuchte11SHUTTER RB22-Lasttyp 11 new value>> nicht aktiv (not active)

LED-Abblendlicht vorne (Low beam)
ENG116942-ENG115986-Leuchte6ABL LC5-Lasttyp 6 new value>> 5 - LED Abblendlicht
ENG116943-ENG116005-Leuchte7ABL RB1-Lasttyp 7 new value>> 5 - LED Abblendlicht

*55 - (4H4 907 357 E - AFS -J745-)*
--------------------------------------------
Long Code: 03EA00102B60200

*Final adjustments*
After everything is installed, perform the headlight leveling procedure via vcds

enjoy =)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

great write-up!
aren't the lights knob with the auto-position and the rain/light sensor other requirements, if the car doesn't have them?


----------



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> great write-up!
> aren't the lights knob with the auto-position and the rain/light sensor other requirements, if the car doesn't have them?


Thank you, I tried to be as clear as possible in the guide and I am available to help anyone who is going to make the mod.

I believe that the switch with the auto / camera / light sensor will not influence the installation. The Full Led (not matrix) behaves very similarly to the others. The only necessary sensor is the level sensor (G78), however it is already present in Bi-Xenon vehicles.


----------



## Oscar80 (Dec 17, 2020)

I read somewhere that the switch with auto and light sensor are not necessary, but if you have, it means you have a BCM with high address, so you can perform this retrofit without replace main BCM. 
Only a question, you said 3 new wires for each headlamp, but in wiring diagram I see 4 "new wire" (pin 1,2,7,8).
Maybe you mean pin 7 is shorted with others ground(-) pins? (5 and 10)

BTW great guide, after a crash i replaced headlamps with full led, but previously i had bixenon and now i need exactly this retrofit.


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello guys!
I am looking to do similar conversion, tho I have matrix headlights but would like to connect them as regular leds. - I'll be experimental giunney pig for this xD

I have couple of issues
- Headlight connector already has wires where in the table above says "not use" - just like connector in OP pics. - dont understand if I should re-route them? 
- Can you please tell me where is the AFS control module?
- just like Oscar80 stated, can I bridge some pins directly on the connector? pins for ground and pins for positive? 

Thank you so much!
Best regards


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if yours are matrix, would be a shame to use them just as a regular leds..


----------



## lurker_ed (Jun 17, 2016)

Petar92 said:


> I have couple of issues
> 
> Headlight connector already has wires where in the table above says "not use" - just like connector in OP pics. - dont understand if I should re-route them?
> Can you please tell me where is the AFS control module?
> ...



The original connector has the wires shown in the left column.

I have been using a vehicle like this for 4 years without presenting any problems. However, I still recommend that you make (or buy one) a male/female adapter to allow the conversion to be easily reversed in the future.

-Use new wires for CAN: Reusing the old ones, in addition to being a more severe modification to the vehicle, creates a future maintenance problem for a new owner or service technician. As it does not follow the original wiring diagram and prevents someone else from being able to test and perform some service correctly.

*If you can't find the set of cables and connectors already intended for this type of conversion for purchase: provide the correct cable for the CAN network (using any non-twisted cable will create a problem of electromagnetic interference). You can find the twisted pair cable to buy on ebay/aliexpress in correct color and specification.

-Power (+/-): You can reuse them from the original connector. Only for pin 8 (+12V) I recommend a new wire, providing isolation of the circuits in case of accident or defect, leaving the high beam circuit independent of the low one 
*(redundancy and safety issue: if one has any problem it does not affect the other ).

-It must be protected by a fuse: And as an advantage not to overload the existing original wiring (not dimensioned for such load).

-Everything must be very well built and properly wrapped with automotive tape (same as the original)
-Follow the route of the original cables: I recommend that the cables cross the fire wall and not the front of the vehicle (again for safety reasons in case of a frontal collision that could break a cable that crosses near the front grill area).


-Module location: Varies for LHD/RHD vehicles.
















Best regards


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

lurker_ed said:


> The original connector has the wires shown in the left column.
> 
> I have been using a vehicle like this for 4 years without presenting any problems. However, I still recommend that you make (or buy one) a male/female adapter to allow the conversion to be easily reversed in the future.
> 
> ...


incredible, thank you so much for taking your time to reply! I will check which route I am going to take, but will probably film the whole process,to thank @lurker_ed for his efforts 🙏🏻🤗


----------



## aveigal (Dec 17, 2021)

Dear,

I make all the instalation and all works except the highbeam I can not found any solution for this. Does anyone know what can happen?

Best regards


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Have you change the AFS module from Xenon to LED module?


----------



## aveigal (Dec 17, 2021)

Yes, I did it


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Is AFS a brand new or used?

A brand new one will need to be parametized by Vag Can Pro or ODIS providing that you have the xml or zdc file.


----------



## aveigal (Dec 17, 2021)

The AFS is used, I have OEM VCP and ODIS so that isn´t a problem and I upload the parameters too but nothing happend.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

If you already confirmed the followings
1 Wirings
2. Power from fuse box to L and R head lamp
3. AFS
4. Coding

What left is the Hi beam module itself and CAN bus to headlamp. Do you hear cooling fan when turn ON hi beam?
There must be faults when you scan, what are the faults?

Hope that you are not installing Matrix LED!!! Check you headlamp part number. If it is Matrix, you probably out of luck.


----------



## aveigal (Dec 17, 2021)

Hello.

1- is OK like this guide.
2- is OK too.
3- Address 55: Headlight Range (J745) Labels:| 4H4-907-357-V2.clb
Part No SW: 4H4 907 357 D HW: 7P6 907 357 B
Component: MxB-ECU H01 0081 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 03DE00203A200200
Shop #: WSC 00046 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulAUDIMXBAU64X 005004
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulAUDIMXBAU64X_005_AU37.rod
VCID: 3326CD6A9A70E1118C-8066

Left LED Headlamp Power Output Stage 1: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7PP 941 472 K HW: 7PP 941 472 K Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: LED LeiMo li. H07 7570 
Coding: E01400

Right LED Headlamp Power Output Stage 1: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 7PP 941 472 K HW: 7PP 941 472 K Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: LED LeiMo re. H07 7570 
Coding: E01400

No fault code found.

4- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels:. 5Q0-937-08X-V2.clb
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 084 CF HW: 5Q0 937 084 CF
Component: BCM MQBAB M+ H34 0236 
Serial number: 02001712803672
Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 06385 790 00016
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMMQB 017001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_017.rod
VCID: 7EB02C5EE1B2FC7933-802A

Wiper motor control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 8S1 955 119 B HW: 8K1 955 119 B Labels: 5QX-955-119-V1.CLB
Component: 43x LL 220317 038 0371 
Serial number: 00000001703170305355
Coding: 1BC7F7

Rain/Light Recognition Sensor: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 C HW: 8U0 955 559 B Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
Component: G397_RLFS H06 0004 
Serial number: 62800336 
Coding: 00005D

Light switch: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 8V0 941 531 AA HW: 8V0 941 531 AA
Component: E1 - LDS MQB H05 0032 
Serial number: 20 01 2017 00001027

No fault code found.


I change the chanel map but nothing change and if y change the BCM coding have an error wrong coding unit.

The issue is:

With the lights off the car make highbeam with the low beam leds and if the lights are on, when I try to make high beam nothing happens. Even if I change chanel map changes in the BCM like are in this guide, it still behaves the same.

We use the soft and parameter of 4H4 907 357 D because VCP do not have the parameters for E.


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Have you made any adaptation changes in BCM unit 09?

You cannot do long coding on BCM with TT MY 2017 onwards. All change of BCM needs to be done via adaptation.

Look like you need to work on coding BCM via adaptaion as you cannot follow the long coding on the first post.

Try these adaptations on BCM 09


----------



## aveigal (Dec 17, 2021)

I only did the changes that are in this guide, As you say my BCM don´t hace long coding, every change is made by chanel map so I changed the channels that are in this guide:

Adaptations
Blinker vorne (Arrow Indicator)
ENG116936-ENG115873-Leuchte 0 BLK VL B36-Lasttyp 0 new value>> 33 - LED-Modul Blinkleuchten
ENG116937-ENG115892-Leuchte1BLK VRB20-Lasttyp 1 new value>> 33 - LED-Modul Blinkleuchten

nicht genutzt (xenon shutter)
ENG116946-ENG116062-Leuchte10SHUTTER LB23-Lasttyp 10 new value>> nicht aktiv (not active)
ENG116947-ENG116081-Leuchte11SHUTTER RB22-Lasttyp 11 new value>> nicht aktiv (not active)

LED-Abblendlicht vorne (Low beam)
ENG116942-ENG115986-Leuchte6ABL LC5-Lasttyp 6 new value>> 5 - LED Abblendlicht
ENG116943-ENG116005-Leuchte7ABL RB1-Lasttyp 7 new value>> 5 - LED Abblendlicht

I do not know if this are right or I need make another ones. Have you a complete channel map copy to compare?

What tool is that? I have VCDS, VCP and ODIS but never see this interface.

Best regards


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

It is OBD11. The description of the adaptation is the same. Just do the search for it in VCDS.


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

aveigal said:


> I only did the changes that are in this guide, As you say my BCM don´t hace long coding, every change is made by chanel map so I changed the channels that are in this guide:
> 
> Adaptations
> Blinker vorne (Arrow Indicator)
> ...



Hello Aveigal,

I have a same issue, tho I have matrix headlights installed. But I want to run them as normal leds. 
Did you find the solution?

thanks!


----------

